# Updated GemMaster Software



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am working with GemMaster softer 2,9F,10,0511
Can anyone tell me if there is an updated version? Thanks


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't say for certain... But I'm 99.9999% there isn't an "upgrade".


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks. I found a training video online and seems to be a bit different


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

According to coldesi tech support as of a month ago, the F is the latest and greatest version. I saw a silent training video that seems to be an nicer version, it had fills and stuff... They said that is an unreleased beta (even though it had an older version number).


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Your version is newer than the one I have. I keep thinking they will have a major upgrade but it never happens!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

This is what makes me nervous about getting a camms.Im looking for training and looks like you get 2 days in tampa when you buy/lease the one im looking at.Also when talking about what software to but no one ever says gem master.


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Pretty frustrating that I have this nice equipment sitting in my shop and can't run it because of the F_ing software!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

_"Pretty frustrating that I have this nice equipment sitting in my shop and can't run it because of the F_ing software!"_ 

WHY?

You have a CAMS and a GemMaster 2.9F.10. Right? What is the problem with them?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

*Leg cramps*

Don't worry. The CAMS is very stabile and straightforward. We had 2 days of training, but after a few hours of discussion we were able to use the CAMS ourselves. The second day wasn't even necessary.

Nobody speaks about the GemMaster because it comes with the CAMS for no extra charge. No "sale speech" needed.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought my machine used so I didnt get any training at all. I watched the video that came with the disk and some stuff from the coldesi website.

Gem master was a piece of cake. It took a few hours to get the maintenance down, figuring out jams, cleaning stuff, adjusting valves, etc....

But once I got past that (with the help of free phone support), it runs like a champ!


----------

